

Introducing the Grand C++ Error Explosion Competition - gioele
http://tgceec.tumblr.com/post/70134083864/introducing-the-grand-c-error-explosion-competition

======
wiml
A column in some old programming magazine— I think it might have been Dr.
Dobbs'— had a similar ongoing contest. Some situations could cause a
compiler's error-message generator to loop indefinitely, and some compilers
would produce a fair amount of error text given a zero-length input, but
ignoring these and only counting finite, nontrivial-input cases was still
kinda fun.

------
Strilanc
> tests will be run

> The maximum source size is 256 bytes.

256 bytes C++ busy beavers are going to run longer than the universe has
existed. Expecting to _run_ the tests seems like a misguided way to do the
judging.

~~~
nitrogen
Could you explain a bit more how the busy beaver problem applies to this
context?

Are you proposing that the error messages generated are analogous to the tape
in a busy beaver Turing machine, and the 256 bytes of C++ is the machine's
state transition definition?

